# Wyndham is short rooms at Bonnet Creek



## am1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Today I received an e-mail from an Owner Care rep at Wyndham saying because of delays in construction at Tower 2.  

Just received the e-mail.  Check in is for tomorrow.  Very last minute and I will now have to scramble as the solutions offered, 2 2 bedrooms at bonnet creek or a 3 bedroom deluxe at Reunion will not work.


----------



## 55plus (Oct 20, 2016)

I wonder how much is available at Bonnet Creek for the same timeframe on Wyndham Extra Holiday's website. Could it be, screw the owner for profits?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 20, 2016)

morrisjim said:


> I wonder how much is available at Bonnet Creek for the same timeframe on Wyndham Extra Holiday's website. Could it be, screw the owner for profits?



That is EXACTLY what I thought when I read this post. Tell them owner's reservations first ... Extra Holidays guests get other locations or hotel rooms.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 20, 2016)

morrisjim said:


> I wonder how much is available at Bonnet Creek for the same timeframe on Wyndham Extra Holiday's website. Could it be, screw the owner for profits?



Nothing until 10/31 according to the website.


----------



## wjappraise (Oct 20, 2016)

Adam. What sized rooms are they attempting to bump your guests from?   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am1 (Oct 20, 2016)

4 bedroom presidential.  3 of them


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 20, 2016)

am1 said:


> 4 bedroom presidential.  3 of them



oh that is not good, how did that happen?  3 of them. 

That is NOT a situation where there is a maintenance issue.


----------



## am1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Tower 3 is down for renovations.  I have not heard this happen so far.  Maybe the resort was able to juggle people around to over towers to accomodate them  in their room sizes or other owners are not vocal about it.  

These units were released a few months ago one morning and I thought Christmas came early and booked a bunch of them.  I thought the renovations were cancelled or shortened.  This situation happened last year when Tower 6 opened up for thanksgiving week as well.  

Tower 1 is in the process of renovations being started.  I do not see how they can do that until they get their inventory issues resolved.  

In these situations an e-mail/notice on their website should go out to all owners with reservations asking if they want to cancel with an offer of compensation.  As of now there could be owners that would cancel their trip but cannot because they have no idea that Wyndham would refund the points.  Possibly other guests know they are coming late or going to be leaving early.  Every little bit helps in this situation.

I also have two other reservations starting early next week for a few days that Wyndham cannot honor. I tried canceling at the 15 day window and hold times for owner care were extremely long because of the hurricane so I could not cancel them.  The next day a Wyndham rep would not restore the points as we were inside 15 days to check in.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for posting Adam.  I had no idea they were renovating anything this year.  I thought they opted not to (and thus we saw all those rooms come back into inventory earlier this year).  Now we're only seeing 1 BR's. I guess that explains it.

Further perplexing - we went from no renovations to two towers.  These are the kinds of things I would think would be communicated to owners - they did last year when they renovated Tower 6.

Strange happenings.


----------



## am1 (Oct 21, 2016)

Sandi Bo said:


> Thanks for posting Adam.  I had no idea they were renovating anything this year.  I thought they opted not to (and thus we saw all those rooms come back into inventory earlier this year).  Now we're only seeing 1 BR's. I guess that explains it.
> 
> Further perplexing - we went from no renovations to two towers.  These are the kinds of things I would think would be communicated to owners - they did last year when they renovated Tower 6.
> 
> Strange happenings.



Possible the renovations are taking longer then expected. But to only have 1 days notice to give owners are not actively try other solutions is unacceptable.  Everyone has a price but Wyndham did not choose that route.

One of my guests checked in earlier this week with a stay over into one of the reservations I was told would not be available.  Other unit of course but it is possible the person expecting to check into the unit my guest is already in will have a surprise.


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 21, 2016)

am1 said:


> Today I received an e-mail from an Owner Care rep at Wyndham saying because of delays in construction at Tower 2.
> 
> Just received the e-mail.  Check in is for tomorrow.  Very last minute and I will now have to scramble as the solutions offered, 2 2 bedrooms at bonnet creek or a 3 bedroom deluxe at Reunion will not work.



They only contacted you the day before check in for 3 four bedroom presidential units? And not just one reservation but all three they suddenly at the very last minute contact you to say they aren't going to honor your reservations! This is beyond unacceptable. Were your reservations for units in Tower 2? If not then they are putting other guests in units you had booked. That would be the first thing I would be asking the resort manager and the reps. Also this isn't an emergency situation, this construction is a planned event so I'm finding it hard to understand how this even happened? I'm sure the project managers and supervisors didn't inform the resort manager the day before that they wouldn't be meeting their time frames.

I don't know how in the world you are supposed to make alternate arrangements at this point  Asking a large family to split up with the mom in one unit with some of the kids and the dad in another unit with the rest of the kids is not how families want to spend their vacation.

How does Wyndham expect to attract buyers and maintain a credible reputation? These guests will go home telling everyone who asks about their vacation how Wyndham treated them. The only solution that seems acceptable and reasonable is for Wyndham accommodate your guests as best as possible and refund you all the points for the reservations. At least that way you could offer your guests a partial refund. They also ought to give your guests a couple of gift cards with an apology. 

Based on what has been going on for the last two months I'm sure most of us are thinking that you are being targeted. Even if that isn't the case it surely seems suspicious when they wait until the day before check in to send you an email. What if you had been travelling or not feeling well and hadn't checked your email?


----------



## JimMIA (Oct 21, 2016)

This is just one more shot in the war.

It should be obvious to everyone by now that Wyndham has singled out a select group of mega-renters to "address."

Just as they have tied up your accounts, they are now hitting you where it hurts you the most -- your renters vacations.  If they ruin some family's vacation, it's not their problem -- it's yours.

This is obviously not coming from one or two disgruntled member services people or one deranged resort manager.  Wyndham sales is as sleazy as they come -- but we all know the VCs and resort staff are just not like this.

This is coming from corporate, and without any doubt, every action (or inaction) has received extensive prior vetting by corporate legal.  Although it seems pretty unreasonable to me, I'm sure the lawyers feel Wyndham is well within their rights to do what they're doing.

They are determined to put you guys out of business.

This is not harassment.  This is an existential threat to those of you who rent big-time, and TUG is not a forum where you can possibly get any *resolution* of your problem.  You'll get sympathy, but you can find that in the dictionary.


----------



## am1 (Oct 21, 2016)

All 3 were for reservations in tower 2.  

One was going to be for my family and the other I have taken care of myself.  You are right 2 2 bedroom deluxe units is not the same.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 21, 2016)

*My 2 cents*



JimMIA said:


> This is just one more shot in the war.
> 
> It should be obvious to everyone by now that Wyndham has singled out a select group of mega-renters to "address."
> 
> ...


********

Dear Am1 and others ,
Please keep posting your " issues " on TUG . IMHO - it will help you and other owners . 

The acct suspended thread will pass 60,000 views today ( Oct 21'2016') 
Some of those are views by Wyndham owners - WHO WILL TELL SALES - " I am not upgrading or buying more points - and use this as the reason .

Wyndham corporate and legal, do not operate in their own special world ( they probably would like it if they could ) 

SALES and (occupancy thru)  RESERVATIONS produce revenue - not the legal dept .

IMHO - some of this remains a SILO issue . 

maybe no one ever told IT how owners were sold ( re points /years/pool / cancel-rebook etc ) and " they" operate. as if all owners have a single 77.000 point contract so they can go to Branson one vacation  week every other year .

*****
When I google info on where I own - I regularly see,TUG threads come up .
My guess is that at some point when someone google -Bonnet Creek - up will pop,
this thread ( ie Bonnet Creek short of rooms )

TUG will be part of the " information on the internet " story that will help,
get owners resolution of all current ,AND FUTURE, TS issues .

These,issues will remain Wyndham's problem 
because IMHO ithese issues  WILL IMPACT. SALES !!!

******

am1 - hope you have a good vacation and so do your renters . 

Wyndham does not control the (legacy ) TS resort social media network - POOL SIDE  CONVERSATION . 

IMHO - the pool is one place where folks on vacation learn  stuff at any TS and if it is negative 
it will impact future sales  of that TS . 

.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 21, 2016)

Did they say or suggest how long the expected shortage was expected for?

I expect that they are projecting this issue into Nov at least. 

That would explain the sudden drying up of anything larger than a 1 BR unit for all of November, and a general shortage of units period, except for 1 nights orphan stays.


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Oct 21, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> I expect that they are projecting this issue into Nov at least.



I bought a Bonnet Creek deed resale earlier this year and have my first vacation there with the family in a 3 br deluxe on November 12th. In your opinion, should I be worried? Or do you think they are targeting "mega renters"?


----------



## JimMIA (Oct 21, 2016)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> ********
> 
> Dear Am1 and others ,
> Please keep posting your " issues " on TUG . IMHO - it will help you and other owners .
> ...


I agree that social media posting doesn't hurt, but I don't share your confidence in it having any huge effect.  

That's why on the other thread I suggested contacting the state regulatory agency which monitors and regulates timeshares in Florida.  An inquiry from them will get much more attention from Wyndham corporate than any of our complaints here on TUG.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 21, 2016)

bobbyoc23 said:


> I bought a Bonnet Creek deed resale earlier this year and have my first vacation there with the family in a 3 br deluxe on November 12th. In your opinion, should I be worried? Or do you think they are targeting "mega renters"?



I would not be overly concerned.  I would confirm my reservation with Bonnet Creek (if you haven't already). I would get there as early in the day as I could the day of check-in (I would anyways) and pre-register. 

I hope by then all this "dust" settles.  The situation (with Tower 2 and 4 BR Presidential units seems unique (and mismanaged by Wyndham and/or Bonnet Creek)) but overall Bonnet Creek handles maintenance issues,  renovations,  etc,  very well.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 21, 2016)

I think they just pulled a bunch of upcoming available larger units, more as a just in case until they resolve their inventory issues.  However we all realize that wyndham is just not that efficient.


----------



## LDBEH (Oct 21, 2016)

That or they had a high roller that was willing to spend as much as was needed to get all of the 4BR Presidential units and Wyndham came up with a story to cover the real reason?


----------



## am1 (Oct 22, 2016)

LDBEH said:


> That or they had a high roller that was willing to spend as much as was needed to get all of the 4BR Presidential units and Wyndham came up with a story to cover the real reason?



The tower is actually being renovated.  3 bedroom deluxe units may be affected as well.  In my case I was contacted less then 24 hrs before check in and told they could not honor my reservations so showing up early may not help.

What will help is if you are checking in the week before as well, get the second week added to the first weeks reservation.


----------



## whitewater (Oct 22, 2016)

we rented from a mega renter for this Christmas at BC.  hope we are not out because of this.

any thoughts on how long units will be affected and whether people can confirm?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 22, 2016)

whitewater said:


> we rented from a mega renter for this Christmas at BC.  hope we are not out because of this.
> 
> any thoughts on how long units will be affected and whether people can confirm?



It's always hard to get a straight answer.  And often you don't get the right answer. And you get different answers depending on who you talk to. But FWIW - I talked to a front desk person at Bonnet Creek and they said they are currently remodeling Tower 2 (started earlier this month) and are starting to shut down Tower 1.  Remodeling is expected to take a month to a month and a half to complete (I think T2 is almost done and just slightly behind schedule).

Typically they remodel one tower a year and have it back open before Thanksgiving. And in the past they planned ahead of time and took the reservations out of inventory to avoid the type of issues going on right now. 

This whole situation is a bit odd because they did take Tower 2 units out of inventory but earlier this year made them available.  At that time I heard they weren't going to do any renovations this year.  Obviously something changed or someone messed up or both.

But it should all be worked our by the end of November. I'm not worried about Christmas.


----------



## JimMIA (Oct 22, 2016)

whitewater said:


> we rented from a mega renter for this Christmas at BC.  hope we are not out because of this.
> 
> any thoughts on how long units will be affected and whether people can confirm?


I started a thread over on the DISboards (because there is a lot more WBC traffic there than here) asking if anyone else has had similar problems.  So far, more than 100 people have looked at it and NOBODY has reported any similar problems.

That leads me to believe that this is exactly what am1 indicates -- a simple one-off isolated event caused by renovations that only affected him.  

Absent other similar reports, I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## am1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thankfully or not I am not the only one affected.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 22, 2016)

There is a 2 bedroom out there right now for Nov 16-19.  To me a good sign this is short-lived (and very isolated (sympathies to Adam)).


----------



## whitewater (Oct 22, 2016)

JimMIA said:


> I started a thread over on the DISboards (because there is a lot more WBC traffic there than here) asking if anyone else has had similar problems.  So far, more than 100 people have looked at it and NOBODY has reported any similar problems.
> 
> That leads me to believe that this is exactly what am1 indicates -- a simple one-off isolated event caused by renovations that only affected him.
> 
> Absent other similar reports, I don't think you have anything to worry about.



thanks great to know!

Bummer for the OP.


----------



## cyseitz (Oct 23, 2016)

How long until all updating is completed?


----------



## wjappraise (Oct 24, 2016)

am1 said:


> Today I received an e-mail from an Owner Care rep at Wyndham saying because of delays in construction at Tower 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Just received the e-mail.  Check in is for tomorrow.  Very last minute and I will now have to scramble as the solutions offered, 2 2 bedrooms at bonnet creek or a 3 bedroom deluxe at Reunion will not work.





Adam.  How did this turn out for your guests?  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am1 (Oct 25, 2016)

wjappraise said:


> Adam.  How did this turn out for your guests?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I left the resort.  One guest already checked in to an earlier reservation and it was combined with one that Wyndham said they were not going to be able to accomodate.  So that my fine for my guest but not sure how it turned out for the other guest who was suppose to stay in the unit my guest was in.


----------

